# Another Okie



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* cowchaser. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT.:smile:

And I hope you get back into it.


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Howdy!


----------



## boonecoon (Oct 27, 2008)

welcome aboard, stick with it. moving can wait


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting :archer:

I can't think of a better way to meet new people...when you move check out the local ranges and 3ds, sharpen your skills for bowhunting and make friends along the way...enjoy archery!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## cdegeeter (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome to AT:rockband:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------

